# childcare questions -- houseparent and others please help



## a mere housewife (Aug 21, 2006)

Ruben and I are very interested in caring for street children here in Mexico City, esp. children with HIV/AIDS (many children here are infected). We would love most of all to be able to care for children in our home or in a home setting. 

Does anyone have information about an organization where we could start learning what we need to do etc., and get involved with them? I was wondering specifically about Covenant House?

http://www.covenanthouse.org/index.html

Also, Adam or others who might know, what kind of certifications would we need for this? (I am thinking that if we do end up working with HIV/AIDS kids I will want nurses aide certification?) Basically how do we go about getting the qualifications for this, and what are they?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty impressive that you desire to help kids in such a terrible situation! The nurses aid certification is a good idea. Contact any local nursing home for information on how to obtain this. 

As for organizations, I am not sure but I will ask around tomorrow morning!

Certifications...well, like I said the nurses aid certs. would be GREAT. Other than that I don't think you would need anything, at least not in order to help with an organization. I am betting that many are desperate for help because we can't get enough good people to do what I do let alone do what you are talking about doing. I am nearly certain any prganization that works with these street kids would JUMP at the opportunity to have you and your husband.

I would recomend working for ANY local childcare facility for experience. Even if you asked to volunteer there once or twice a week for the experience of working with children. That's what most childcare orgainzations want to see..EXPERIENCE with kids!

May God bless you for wanting to do this! Ask me any other questions you have and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe that Covenant House is a Roman Catholic nonprofit agency with an ecumenical bent. It was founded by a priest, Father Bruce Ritter, who was forced to resign after a sex scandal involving children in his care along with charges of financial impropriety. I think it is currently managed by a nun.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 21, 2006)

Adam, thanks very much for the advice. I will look around for opportunities to be involved in childcare, here and in the states and thanks for the confirmation about the nurses aide certificate. Whatever help you could give with organizations down here would be very much appreciated.

Andrew, that is helpful. I was initially wondering when I stumbled over their mission statement this afternoon if they were reformed from their 'covenant' this and 'covenant' that -- but after looking around, reading some things, came to the conclusion that this was not the case.... How terribly sad that Mr. Ritter would do that to children (and money for children) entrusted to his care. Thanks for responding.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to update that we have a meeting with a lady from Street Child International (PCA) next Tuesday at 2-- they are launching a new project here in Mexico City and we are very excited about the possibilities of being involved.

Thanks for your help and please pray for us; that God would give us His grace to do something for these children, and for the Kingdom of God here in this city.


----------

